# Use of sauna while using creatine question



## Budz08 (Jan 7, 2004)

Does spending time in the sauna inhibit creatine since creatine pulls water into your muscles and the sauna sweats out excess water from the body?


----------



## Randy (Jan 7, 2004)

I think it just makes sense with or without creatine to replenish the water that is lost during a sauna session.


----------



## Budz08 (Jan 8, 2004)

i agree but does the heat in the sauna get rid of the excess water in your body or in your muscles


----------



## Randy (Jan 8, 2004)

Just an educated guess, I would have to say "Your body".
When you sweat, you sweat from your pores which comes from your body.  

I think you would have to stay in that sauna a pretty freakin long time to excrete the water from your muscles 

But like with anything, it is extremely important to replace the water your body loses.  Just like in sports, or just out for a walk on a hot day.  (Especially in a Sauna!)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Now I want a Sauna!!


----------



## Randy (Jan 8, 2004)

I would rather had a jaccuzi and swimming pool..  Now that would be the life


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Budz08 *_
> Does spending time in the sauna inhibit creatine since creatine pulls water into your muscles and the sauna sweats out excess water from the body?


don't "sweat" it bro


----------



## JJJ (Jan 8, 2004)

I want a sauna to. My gym dosnt allow beer, food, snow or bikinibabes in the sauna.


----------



## burstofspeed (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> I want a sauna to. My gym dosnt allow beer, food, snow or bikinibabes in the sauna.


  Ummmm Swedish bikini babes


----------

